# OE Clutch Replacement Kit on SALE $299 ** Performance-Cafe.com **



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

Hey guys we've got OE clutch kits on sale! $299 for a limited time!
Check it out: http://www.performance-cafe.co...=1781
Enjoy















-JB


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: OE Clutch Replacement Kit on SALE $299 ** Performance-Cafe.com ** (PerfCafe)*

Hooray for clutches!


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: OE Clutch Replacement Kit on SALE $299 ** Performance-Cafe.com ** (PerfCafe)*


----------

